# Maya Massage/ Accupuncture in Belfast



## ln2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has tried Maya massage/ acupuncture from a Practitioner in Belfast?  Any advice much appreciated.

PS Good luck to everyone on their journey I hope we all end up getting what we want even if some days it feels like we never will


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

In2003 i did acupuncture with a guy in portadown a few years ago, did not help me one bit although i know it helps some people. I have been having maya massage with the beauty company in belfast since february, have done every week or sometimes twice weekly. The girl is amazing, she has helped me through so much and i am currently 15 weeks pregnant after tx in london. I really feel Ruth-Ellen has had a big part in getting me through this and she has also helped keep me sane as i have been very anxious since finding out about my pregnancy. I am continuing with maya throughout the rest of my pregnancy right up until the delivery please god. It is expensive but so worth the money. If you want any more info just ask.
Hope this helps.

Emma xx


----------



## ln2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Emma

Thanks for your reply and congratulations.  I hope everything contniues to go well for you.    xx


----------

